# Sony RX1 -- My new toy



## Dylan777 (Feb 8, 2013)

It just arrived today. Her name is "Little Monster" ;D

*Updated, Feb 12th, 2013*: These pictures were taken at Chuck E. Cheese with RX1 by my wife and her friend.
http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/fPRlYszx/1/5948895


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ohhh...pretty! I'd love to give that a try.


----------



## jrda2 (Feb 8, 2013)

When you can, post some comparison shots of the RX1 and your 5DIII with the 24-70 f/2.8 II at 35mm.
Thanks


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 8, 2013)

My 1st shot from RX1:

Raw -- f2 -- 1/60 -- ISO800. ZERO PP in lightroom. Only crop down the pic to be able to upload here.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 8, 2013)

lol, nice.


----------



## robbymack (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice. My only problem (other than the cost factor) with the rx1 is it really is a little to big to be truly pocketable. Hence I'd rather just carry a dslr especially since there is no interchangeable lenses. Looking forward to seeing what you capture with it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice bit of kit.. Enjoy


----------



## J.R. (Feb 8, 2013)

I,read the title of this thread and knew it would be you Dylan ... ;D

Congrats


----------



## pwp (Feb 8, 2013)

Impressive, historically relevant piece of kit. Why buy a Leica M9? 
Read what Steve Huff (Mr Mirrorless) has to say http://www.stevehuffphoto.com/

Today I bought a mint 16-35 f/2.8II from a photographer clearing out his 5D2, lenses and 580EXII which he replaced with an RX1. 
I had a play. Let me tell you, it's a very credible, superb camera. 

It wouldn't work for my needs which require the versatility of a DSLR system, but still, in the right hands....

-PW


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 8, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I,read the title of this thread and knew it would be you Dylan ... ;D
> 
> Congrats



Thanks J.R


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 8, 2013)

Alex said:


> Very nice bit of kit.. Enjoy



Thanks Alex....I'll take a day off from work tomorrow to test drive this "little monster". I'll post some pictures. Stay tune


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 8, 2013)

pwp said:


> Impressive, historically relevant piece of kit. Why buy a Leica M9?
> Read what Steve Huff (Mr Mirrorless) has to say http://www.stevehuffphoto.com/
> 
> Today I bought a mint 16-35 f/2.8II from a photographer clearing out his 5D2, lenses and 580EXII which he replaced with an RX1.
> ...



It took me 4 four trips to camera stores and played with it before I pull a trigger. As of today, I DO NOT believe there any mirrorless or P&S cameras be able to replay DSLR, in term of AF speed of course.

RX1 seems to be quite close with DSLR AF speed. IQ might even better than my 5D III - will see what this "little monster" can do


----------



## Alex (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey Dylan,
How are you finding it without a viewfinder?


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 11, 2013)

Alex said:


> Hey Dylan,
> How are you finding it without a viewfinder?



Alex,
To me, the additional viewfinder will make the camera only bigger. The primary reason I bought RX1 is compact and easy travel. 

Since I came from P&S, shooting through back LCD is not big problem for me. Matter of fact, I like it alot. I'm now able to shoot from lower, higher and diff angle and still be able to see the screen.

Note: I love the 41 AF points on RX1. Kinda like 61 AF points on my 5D III ;D. My wife took over 400 pictures last weekend. I'll share some pics soon.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2013)

Why a UV filter on the Shorty Forty?


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 11, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Why a UV filter on the Shorty Forty?



It's B&W 007 Clear MRC: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/475488-REG/B_W_66_1001698_52mm_007_Protection_Clear.html


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Why a UV filter on the Shorty Forty?
> ...


 I know its B&W, but why? The 40mm is cheap. Its like me buying a B&W filter for a 50mm 1.8.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 12, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



I bought 40shorty for $95 from Crutchfield, with some reward points. The filter cost me almost $40. I doesn't make sense for someone else, but for me is worth it. I like to keep my toys in shiny condition 

*Off Topic*: Even though the value of my 1992 Acura NSX is only 1/5 of what Im driving now, but I still have the cover on it and wash it every two weeks or so. This is my 1st sport car. I might put $30K just to have this car rebuilt from head to toes, that includes: 500horsepower eng directly from Japan, custom chassis, wheels, seats, stereo etc....It doesn't make sense for others. It's perfect for me. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 12, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Alex said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice bit of kit.. Enjoy
> ...



My wife took the kids to Chuck E. Cheese over the weekend with my RX1. Since then, I haven't seen my RX1 back yet 

Here are some pictures that she took. Also, others were taken by her friend(s) with my RX1: http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/fPRlYszx/1/5948895


----------

